# Jazzing hair dye



## TheCure911 (Jun 11, 2007)

my friend just got me some hair dye for my birthday and its jazzing by clairol and i was wondering if i should bleach my hair first or if i leave it in for like a hour if it will still come out clearly the colors are like a hot pink and a indigo blue


----------



## bettymonroe (Jun 12, 2007)

I am not familiar with the brand, but I'd say for sure bleach it.

Most hair dye takes a lot better in porous hair. To an extent, the more you damage it, the brighter the colour will be. If you damage it too much, the dye won't stay in because it's TOO porous.


----------



## KatJ (Jun 12, 2007)

I love Jazzing. The first alternative hair color I ever used was Fuschia Plum from them. You will most def. have to lighten it first.

If you have any more questions bout it pm me


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 12, 2007)

I guess you should bleach your hair but i am anti bleach because it literally fries my hair.


----------



## luxotika (Jun 12, 2007)

Well if your hair is already really light, you wouldn't need to bleach, but if it's not, then you should bleach. Good luck!


----------

